

Ask HN: What was the hosted search startup shown on HN recently? - tnorthcutt

I've searched a bit and can't find it on here or via Google. I'm 90% sure it started with an 's'.
======
sidmitra
<http://www.searchify.com/> ?

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=hosted+sear...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=hosted+search)

------
fomojola
Swift Type: <http://swiftype.com>

~~~
tnorthcutt
Thank you, that was it.

